# Marriott Aruba Surf Club- Studio Unit?



## hajjah (Jul 28, 2012)

We're heading to the Marriott in a few weeks.   There are two of us staying at the Marriott using an AC from II.  Another friend asked yesterday if she can join us.  I'm thinking that the unit will be too small for three of us to be comfortable since we're used to staying in one/two bdrm units everywhere else.  Am I correct in my thinking that a third person might put a damper on our vacation by us being in such a tight environment?  The website says that the studio units sleep 2-4.   Please be honest with your advice.  I don't have to tell this person yes.


----------



## IngridN (Jul 28, 2012)

The studios may sleep 4, however, not privately. The studios contain a queen size bed and pull-out couch...think large hotel room.

Ingrid


----------



## enma (Jul 29, 2012)

I think a studio is good for 2 people or a couple and a child but really not good for 3 adults.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 29, 2012)

It's a lot of closeness unless you're family.


----------



## hcarman (Jul 30, 2012)

We have had family stay in a studio before (all three were adults).  I would say it totally depends on how close you are.  If it is three close friends, might be OK, if it is a couple and a friend it might be kind of strange.  There is a balcony attached to the studios and a small kitchenette.

The other factor is how much time will you really be spending in the room.  If you are out a lot, it might not matter.  If you plan to spend a fair amount of time in the room, it might be cramped.  Also, pack lighter as you will be sharing the closet and dresser, but they were reasonably sized and I seem to remember this Marriott may have had a luggage rack?

I guess they say the more the merrier, but I know that isn't always the case.


----------



## normab (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree that it depends--we haven't even shared a single room with our son in 15 years since we started timesharing.  We always had at least a one BR with 2 baths....but if you feel 3 adults can share a large hotel room with one bath, then you could do this.  

There is a couch and a small table for 2 in the room, so there is enough seating for 4....


----------



## JMSH (Aug 3, 2012)

Lets not be to hasty to pass this up! What does she look like? 

If she is good looking than it will not be to crowded at all.....if she is not than it is going to be way to cramped?


----------



## hajjah (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, but my thanks to all of you.   I kind of decided that the unit would be too small for the three of us.  We're not related, so I think we should keep with the original plan just for two.  I am so use to having my own king size bed and private room.  I am grateful to have this unit for free using an AC from II.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 8, 2012)

hajjah said:


> Sorry for the delay, but my thanks to all of you.   I kind of decided that the unit would be too small for the three of us.  We're not related, so I think we should keep with the original plan just for two.  I am so use to having my own king size bed and private room.  I am grateful to have this unit for free using an AC from II.



I never used an AC or even seen one, so I have a question.  When using an/your AC, can you upgrade to a 1-BR IF one becomes available within 45 days of travel?  Or, can you only apply the AC towards what ever the AC states (if it states the unit size)?


----------



## hajjah (Aug 10, 2012)

I am very new to II only since March after having been a member about five years ago.  Let me just say that I was so surprised at what I could pull with that AC.  When I did a search, I found units for 1 & 2 bdrms even though the AC was for a studio unit.  I got the AC as a result of some complaints I had while staying in a condo unit in Dubai back in April.  I am not complaining one bit amount my studio unit.  I did see larger units available, but not for the dates that I needed.  I am very happy about this exchange with an AC.  I never got anything like this from RCI and I've been a member since 1998.


----------



## hajjah (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone know the size of the refrigerator in the studio unit?  We need to know how much food we can bring from home.


----------



## joyzilli (Aug 24, 2012)

It is an under-the-counter refrig.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 24, 2012)

hajjah said:


> Anyone know the size of the refrigerator in the studio unit?  We need to know how much food we can bring from home.



As posted above, it is an under the counter fridge, with a small freezer compartment big enough to store a few steaks.


----------



## hajjah (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for the updated information.


----------



## truth1ness (Nov 27, 2014)

How is the rest of the kitchenette? Is it feasible to cook meals there? What's included?


----------



## MabelP (Nov 27, 2014)

Are there grills there?


----------



## hajjah (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes, there are grills available.


----------



## hajjah (Dec 1, 2014)

The studio was not feasible to cook meals.  The unit also is better for no more than two people.  The fridge is about a dorm size.  There is a microwave, but no cooking area, if I recall correctly.


----------



## elaine (Dec 2, 2014)

there is an excellent (and fun to shop at) large Dutch grocery store on the way from airport to Marriott.  Everything you are used to, plus interested European imports. Also liquor store on premises. No need to bring anything from home. We ate in 1/2 the time in studio. We ate" breakfast--fruit, cereal, yogurt, toast, coffee, lunch-sandwiches, salads, dinner 2X--grilled chicken, microwave rice (bring from home), salad, appetizers--wine, cheese (excellent, various tapas, olive spreads, etc. on french bread), salami, fruit. Lots of cheap chocolate! I loved shopping there--very fun and interesting. good gas grills.


----------

